# Help....first aid appointed person



## gaz967 (Aug 5, 2009)

Its been 10 months since i was last on the forum, and its been 14 months since i moved to spain. First of all, thanks for all the advise everyone gave me,(jojo,sue,steve,stravinsky to name a few) it made things alot easier!! 
What im looking for now is somewhere on the costa blanca to do a uk recognised "first aid appointed persons" course. So, so, busy, and would be much easier if i could do it here rather than fly back to the uk for a few hours in a classroom. Does anyone have any idea's?? Thanks in advance!
Gaz


----------



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

gaz967 said:


> Its been 10 months since i was last on the forum, and its been 14 months since i moved to spain. First of all, thanks for all the advise everyone gave me,(jojo,sue,steve,stravinsky to name a few) it made things alot easier!!
> What im looking for now is somewhere on the costa blanca to do a uk recognised "first aid appointed persons" course. So, so, busy, and would be much easier if i could do it here rather than fly back to the uk for a few hours in a classroom. Does anyone have any idea's?? Thanks in advance!
> Gaz


From a previous life as a Health and Safety Manager, I seem to remember that you can do the appointed person's course on line!


----------



## gaz967 (Aug 5, 2009)

*first aid*

Thanks for that andmac, I never thought there would be such a thing.
Ive googled it and your absoloutly right, there is online first aid training, although i can only seem to to find refresher training on how to "teach" HSE guidelines. But i have found an online course what i believe is the new "appointed persons" course. Its called "emergency @ work medical training" . Ive just got to find out if its recognised by my company and if so im sorted. You might have saved me alot of hassle andmac!! 
Ill re-post if i have any luck, maybe an option for other people.
Thanks again.
Gaz


----------



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

gaz967 said:


> Thanks for that andmac, I never thought there would be such a thing.
> Ive googled it and your absoloutly right, there is online first aid training, although i can only seem to to find refresher training on how to "teach" HSE guidelines. But i have found an online course what i believe is the new "appointed persons" course. Its called "emergency @ work medical training" . Ive just got to find out if its recognised by my company and if so im sorted. You might have saved me alot of hassle andmac!!
> Ill re-post if i have any luck, maybe an option for other people.
> Thanks again.
> Gaz


I hope it's the right course Gaz, best of luck!


----------



## gaz967 (Aug 5, 2009)

*first aid*



andmac said:


> I hope it's the right course Gaz, best of luck!


Andmac, thanks for the tip about online training. Its exactly what i needed.
saved me flights to uk, and a load of hassle.
Much appreciated
Gaz


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gaz967 said:


> Andmac, thanks for the tip about online training. Its exactly what i needed.
> saved me flights to uk, and a load of hassle.
> Much appreciated
> Gaz


I'd be more concerned that the authorities here would accept a UK qual - surely a business in spain needs a spanish qual to satisfy spanish requirements?


----------



## gaz967 (Aug 5, 2009)

I didnt really explain completly xabiachica, what i should have said was ...i saved getting "extra" flights to the uk. 
I actually work in "industrial climbing" and the first aid cert is a requirement to go with my climbing certificate, regardless of what country i work in. No first aid = no work.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gaz967 said:


> I didnt really explain completly xabiachica, what i should have said was ...i saved getting "extra" flights to the uk.
> I actually work in "industrial climbing" and the first aid cert is a requirement to go with my climbing certificate, regardless of what country i work in. No first aid = no work.


ah........I see


----------

